# "To staje się lepsze"



## TheIntricateWillows

Witam wszystkich,

I am writing a card for my friend. I would like to say "it gets better" in this card. To my knowledge, I should say "to staje się lepsze". Right? I'm just not sure if this is correct or sounds natural. Please let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions.

Dziękuję!


----------



## zaffy

Context needed, I'm afraid.


----------



## rotan

There's many options
_staje sie lepsze, polepsza sie, ulega polepszeniu, robi sie lepsze, zmienia sie na lepsze... _or even some not including the word _ lepszy_ at all: _poprawia sie, ulega poprawie..._
The text's narration determines which one is the best


----------



## Henares

It also depends on what the grammatical gender of ”it” is in this case. „Pogoda staje się lepszA”, „mój humor staje się lepszY”.


----------



## TheIntricateWillows

Hey everyone,

So sorry for the lack of context. You can find it below:

"Wojna jest trudna dla wszystkich. Moi rodzice są jednak bezpieczni. To staje się lepsze."

If you have any other suggestions on the other sentences, I would be very open to them. My Polish is still quite bad, as I have only been studying it for a month or so. Thank you again!


----------



## zaffy

TheIntricateWillows said:


> "Wojna jest trudna dla wszystkich. Moi rodzice są jednak bezpieczni. *To *staje się lepsze."


But what does "To" refer to? The current war situation is getting better?


----------



## TheIntricateWillows

No, not at all. I am referring to my emotional state.


----------



## zaffy

Perhaps these:
Ze mną coraz lepiej.
Czuje się coraz lepiej.


----------



## TheIntricateWillows

zaffy said:


> Perhapas these:
> Ze mną coraz lepiej.
> Czuje się coraz lepiej.


Thank you very much! I think that "Czuje się coraz lepiej" works the best for me here.


----------



## zaffy

"Wojna jest trudna dla wszystkich. Moi rodzice są jednak bezpieczni, a ja się czuję coraz lepiej."


----------



## rotan

I feel like _czuje sie coraz lepiej_ alone makes it kinda messy
I would add "ja tez"
_Ja tez czuje sie coraz lepiej_

edit: or go for what zaffy suggests


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Ja *tez* czuje sie coraz lepiej


Why "też"? Who else feels better? I wouldn't add it.


----------



## rotan

My post was in regard to having 3 separate sentences, as in the original 😁

_"Wojna jest trudna dla wszystkich. Moi rodzice są jednak bezpieczni. Ja czuje sie coraz lepiej."_
Nah...

_"Wojna jest trudna dla wszystkich. Moi rodzice są jednak bezpieczni. Ja  *tez/takze/rowniez *czuje sie coraz lepiej."_

or less likely, but still possible:
_"Wojna jest trudna dla wszystkich. Moi rodzice są jednak bezpieczni. *I *ja tez/takze/rowniez czuje sie coraz lepiej."_

Adding '''sam" wouldn't be bad either I guess...
_"Ja *sam* tez/takze/rowniez czuje sie coraz lepiej."_


----------



## zaffy

TheIntricateWillows said:


> I think that "Czuje się coraz lepiej" works the best for me here.


"Ze mną coraz lepiej" works equally well in that context, I like it better, to be honest


----------



## TheIntricateWillows

zaffy said:


> "Ze mną coraz lepiej" works equally well in that context, I like it better, to be honest


Thank you very much. I wouldn't know all that well, because my Polish is terrible, to be honest.


----------

